# Help Needed



## rubendc19 (May 21, 2003)

Are there any websites that show event calenders for cycling events. It seems like last summer every time I went somewhere I saw some type of a group ride or something similar. I really want to ride a lot this year. Again I'm looking for something that show events like group rides, not necesarily race events. 

Thanx in advance

More focus on the Central Jersey area, and a little bit north and south.


----------



## ritjobbie (Jun 30, 2004)

rubendc19 said:


> Are there any websites that show event calenders for cycling events. It seems like last summer every time I went somewhere I saw some type of a group ride or something similar. I really want to ride a lot this year. Again I'm looking for something that show events like group rides, not necesarily race events.
> 
> Thanx in advance


Lots happens in the Rochester area when it isn't a frozen tundra full of snowy suck.

http://gvcc.11net.com/
http://www.rochesterbicyclingclub.org/

~Jay


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

rubendc19 said:


> Are there any websites that show event calenders for cycling events. It seems like last summer every time I went somewhere I saw some type of a group ride or something similar. I really want to ride a lot this year. Again I'm looking for something that show events like group rides, not necesarily race events.
> 
> Thanx in advance
> 
> More focus on the Central Jersey area, and a little bit north and south.


You can try the usual suspects such as racelistings.com, and bigreg.com, and active.com. There are other sites, but I can't recall. I typically use these, as well as contact my local LBS and check the websites of all the local clubs. Also, whenever I stop by my LBS I check out the pamphlet area or bulletin board as well.

The other source would be word of mouth. When you hook up with a local rider or group just doing your typical rides, ask what rides they plan on doing.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

*Google to the rescue...*



rubendc19 said:


> More focus on the Central Jersey area, and a little bit north and south.


Here are the area bike clubs. Each has a page of events. Princeton Freewheelers have links to other clubs. Enjoy!

Central Jersey Bike Club http://www.cjbc.org/

Princeton Freewheelers http://www.princetonfreewheelers.com/

Western Jersey Wheelman http://www.wjw.org/

Outbike NJ http://home.netcom.com/%7Elavillas/OUTBIKE.html (carefull with this one)


----------

